# why no more 4-tuner Premieres at Best Buy?



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

Anybody know why Best Buy is no longer listing 4-tuner TiVo premieres on their website? I was looking into possibly getting one from them. They have the mini and the 2-tuner Premiere, but a simple search for "tivo" brings up no listings of 4-tuner Premieres. Also doesn't make sense if they are offering the mini (that only works with 4-tuner TiVos). They don't even have them listed as "out of stock". Could they be getting ready for the new line of TiVos? Or maybe its for another reason


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

buscuitboy said:


> Anybody know why Best Buy is no longer listing 4-tuner TiVo premieres on their website? I was looking into possibly getting one from them. They have the mini and the 2-tuner Premiere, but a simple search for "tivo" brings up no listings of 4-tuner Premieres. Also doesn't make sense if they are offering the mini (that only works with 4-tuner TiVos). They don't even have them listed as "out of stock". Could they be getting ready for the new line of TiVos? Or maybe its for another reason


Yes, new TiVos are on the way in. The Roamio line. Probably within 6 weeks. My Best Buy had a price tag on the Premieres that said "CLEARANCE".


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm seeing this name Roamio and I can't get my head around whats it supposed to mean?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I really hope that's a code name and not the real name of the box. Because that is a really stupid name.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Probably as in 'roam' - control your TiVo via phone or tablet. Stream shows via Stream or integrated Stream (6-tuner) to phone or tablet. Sideload shows via similar. Either that or the device will commit suicide. I guess it's supposed to be clever and appealing. I would have gone with the Series 5, although Samsung could have that locked up.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I HATE THE NAME!

I just cannot stand the idea of coming on this board and talking about the ROAMIO line for the next 4 years!

Over react much?  But yeah, not a fan of the name!


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

bradleys said:


> I HATE THE NAME!
> 
> I just cannot stand the idea of coming on this board and talking about the ROAMIO line for the next 4 years!
> 
> Over react much?  But yeah, not a fan of the name!


I'm feeling a poll in the near future on the name.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Maybe they're trying to market to romance-starved women.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

bradleys said:


> I HATE THE NAME!
> 
> I just cannot stand the idea of coming on this board and talking about the ROAMIO line for the next 4 years!
> 
> Over react much?  But yeah, not a fan of the name!


Yes, but what choice did they have? Netflix still holds the rights to Qwikster...

But seriously, I agree the name is just too cute, precious. The thought of Tim Tebow plugging the Roamio. Shudder.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

drebbe said:


> The thought of Tim Tebow plugging the Roamio. Shudder.


Tim Tebow *is* the Romeo er Roamio.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

Heck neither one of our 2 best buys in our area ever carried the 4 tuner tivo premieres ,you had to drive 45 miles to rancho cucamonga here in so. cal. matter of fact they didnt even carry the 2 tuner xl premieres,because only the ''magnolia'' best buy stores carry them.I hate that best buy does this no wonder tivo has trouble getting more customers.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Probably a reference to TiVo losing money (Roamio is bleeding...)


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Amazon is now $266.19 for the XL4 and

http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Premiere-TCD758250-Digital-Recorder/dp/B005TI1ILS/


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> Amazon is now $266.19 for the XL4 and
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Premiere-TCD758250-Digital-Recorder/dp/B005TI1ILS/




Wow!! That is a good price. I'm certainly glad I got the BestBuy 4 year extended warranties on my Elites. That should help with my resale. If the XL 4 is going for $266, with $400 for lifetime that is at least $666. So hopefully I can easily sell my lifetime Elites, with the extended warranty, for around $500 plus $25 for shipping.

I guess it will depend on how many other people try to sell their ELites/XL4 TiVos and also how many people want to buy them. I guess I won't worry about it until October.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Roamio Roamio wherefor art thou Roamio?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mattack said:


> Roamio Roamio wherefor art thou Roamio?


I'm thinking more B-52's. 

"Roamio if you want to. Roamio around the world."






Scott


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't believe anyone is still selling Series 2 TiVos! http://www.walmart.com/ip/TiVo-TCD649080/9224215
4 tuner at wallyWorld
http://www.walmart.com/ip/TiVo-TCD750500-Premiere-4/22572982


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

HerronScott said:


> I'm thinking more B-52's.
> 
> "Roamio if you want to. Roamio around the world."
> 
> Scott


I'm thinking ... Romeo Void - "Never Say Never" or "Girl in Trouble" 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qkrb9BJw0o[/media]


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

So, will they fire Tebow and hire Romo?

This name sucks.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Don't really care about the name one way or another, though for sake of forums we'll need to have some sort of shorthand convention. I'll throw out my suggestion:
S5 for Roamio
S5+ for Roamio Plus
S5++ for Roamio Pro

If the only difference between the Plus and the Pro is hard drive size then the Plus will be good enough for me since 1TB is sufficient for my needs (anything that needs to be kept for very long gets offloaded anyway).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I need a minimum of 1TB for each pair of tuners.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Don't really care about the name one way or another, though for sake of forums we'll need to have some sort of shorthand convention. I'll throw out my suggestion:
> S5 for Roamio
> S5+ for Roamio Plus
> S5++ for Roamio Pro
> ...


My suggestion...

Roamio = R4
Roamio Plus = R6
Roamio Pro = R6P or R6S


----------



## moedaman (Aug 21, 2012)

replaytv said:


> I can't believe anyone is still selling Series 2 TiVos! http://www.walmart.com/ip/TiVo-TCD649080/9224215


Walmart isn't. It says that they are unavailable. 

But I have seen brand new Series 2 for sale on Amazon.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

replaytv said:


> I can't believe anyone is still selling Series 2 TiVos! http://www.walmart.com/ip/TiVo-TCD649080/9224215


It says "Not Available at this time"


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

sbiller said:


> My suggestion...
> 
> Roamio = R4
> Roamio Plus = R6
> Roamio Pro = R6P or R6S


Some have been calling the Roamio Pro the XL6...


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

moedaman said:


> Walmart isn't. It says that they are unavailable.
> 
> But I have seen brand new Series 2 for sale on Amazon.


However, Walmart is still selling the Boxee TV and for $98. I think they must gave missed the memo. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Boxee-TV/21984297


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

magnus said:


> However, Walmart is still selling the Boxee TV and for $98. I think they must gave missed the memo.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Boxee-TV/21984297


Alot of places are still selling the BoxeeTV. The only thing they stopped was the beta of their DVR service. And most people didn't have access to it anyway.
Although the only reason I have a BoxeeTV was because Boxee gave one to me for free. I would have never paid for one, but it still works with it's apps and liveTV.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

buscuitboy said:


> Anybody know why Best Buy is no longer listing 4-tuner TiVo premieres on their website? I was looking into possibly getting one from them. They have the mini and the 2-tuner Premiere, but a simple search for "tivo" brings up no listings of 4-tuner Premieres. Also doesn't make sense if they are offering the mini (that only works with 4-tuner TiVos). They don't even have them listed as "out of stock". Could they be getting ready for the new line of TiVos? Or maybe its for another reason


Try looking under the "Open box and in store clearance" section under "Weekly Deals". They show them on my browser at ~$248 and $148 respectively.


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

I just replaced 1 premiere with a XL 4 which I purchased for 258.00

I figured if I waited for the ROAMIOE`s .. I will have to transfer all of my NEW SEASON shows and that would be a pain...

I took me approx 3 hours to get it all up to date..

But well worth the savings in my opinion...

Hopefully when the ROAMIOES come out.. I will replace the last premiere I have and they can talk to each other


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Open Box Premiere 4 on sale at my local Best Buy for $111.99.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstemplatemapper.jsp?id=pcat17096&type=page&strId=561&fp=skuProductBrandNames%3ATiVo%26%23174%3B&[email protected]~


----------



## stack (Aug 19, 2013)

Sucks that I need to get a unit in the next few weeks before everyone starts to sell theirs online lowering prices.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Looks like they might start selling the S5 tomorrow, so you might see a deal on a used/clearance Premiere sooner then you think.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Looks like they might start selling the S5 tomorrow, so you might see a deal on a used/clearance Premiere sooner then you think.


Check out http://www.petra.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?p=1&q=tivo+roamio


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

stack said:


> Sucks that I need to get a unit in the next few weeks before everyone starts to sell theirs online lowering prices.


heh.. gee, want to buy a P4 with lifetime??


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Looks like they might start selling the S5 tomorrow, so you might see a deal on a used/clearance Premiere sooner then you think.


You may be right. Tivo sire is down. 
http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/tivo.com

502 Bad Gateway


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

It is alive.... The Tivo Roamio!


----------

